# Wood Firmwares v1.24



## Another World (Feb 14, 2011)

*Wood Firmwares v1.24*
Update



Urgoth bellowed a deep rolling laugh that sounded like the thunder before the rain. “That’s a whopper of a tale if I ever heard one.” His breath a warm blanket of frothy ale and stale cheese, his words slid his convictions with the comfort of a thief’s skill directly to the centers of my inebriated brain. “A firmware release on the eve of love, why only a fool would waste time with games and children’s toys when the crimson woes of the heart are surely due. Were you not taking notice of that wench there?” He gestured, with an obvious smirk and a raised eye brow, towards Melina. Her curly red hair, soft freckles, ample bosom, and cute upturned nose created desires that I so recently misjudged, I offered affections I embarrassingly did not receive in return. Tis’ an honest question to ponder I thought, the woman or the game?



			
				Change Log said:
			
		

> *Core:*
> • autorunWithLastRom support added.
> • fixed trash on the top screen then launching by menudo.
> • startupFolder option added.
> ...






Wood R4 v1.24 Download 



Wood R4iDSN v1.24 Download



Wood R.P.G. v1.24 Download



Wood R4 as .NDS by Coolkill3r



Wood R4 Bugs and Compatibility thread 



Wood R4 Language File thread


----------



## esl310 (Feb 14, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2011)

Thank you so much. Been waiting for this.
Inazuma Eleven..here I come!!!


----------



## tomrev (Feb 14, 2011)

Thank you. Wood forever.

Edit: "autorunWithLastRom" - How to do that?


----------



## Dreamersoy (Feb 14, 2011)

Thanks!!!

No gold version?


----------



## taken (Feb 14, 2011)

Thank you YWG.


----------



## zombymario (Feb 14, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> 'ghost trick - phantom detective (europe)' fixed.



Thanks!


----------



## GH0ST (Feb 14, 2011)

Another amazing release! *Thanks Yellow Wood Goblin * for your hard work , the fixes and the tweaks, especially the RPG specific. *Thanks to Another World * for the upload & quick delivery ;-)


----------



## rockstar99 (Feb 14, 2011)

yipee autorun now i can use dscovered and mendo to load roms


----------



## 431unknown (Feb 14, 2011)

Thanks ywg and Another World.


----------



## floraluca (Feb 14, 2011)

thank you very much ywg


----------



## Attila13 (Feb 14, 2011)

Amazing update with a lot of updates!


----------



## z.g (Feb 14, 2011)

Dreamersoy said:
			
		

> No gold version?


here as usual.


----------



## Vanth88 (Feb 14, 2011)

This update comes with a bug in globalsettings.ini file that causes the text to not appear after a clean install. The reason is that by default the file included in this download is set to use the OLD language setting instead of the NEW language setting. There's two ways to fix this:

1. Change the skin to any other skin by going to the forth to last option, pressing left or right to invisibly change the skin, press a twice to save and restart. Doing this causes Wood R4 to set the language setting correctly.

2. The easiest method is to manually change the globalsettings.ini file included in this download. Open it with notepad and change:

[system]
uiName = gbatemp
langDirectory = lang_en

to

[system]
uiName = gbatemp
langDirectory = English

I'm only using the Wood R4 release and I'm not sure about the others.


----------



## GodotNDS (Feb 14, 2011)

WOOD FTW !!


----------



## pitman (Feb 14, 2011)

I want to update my hebrew language file, what is recommended software to compare 2 text files ?


----------



## gameandmatch (Feb 14, 2011)

time to get to Izamuna Eleven


----------



## pilladoll (Feb 14, 2011)

Vanth88 said:
			
		

> This update comes with a bug in globalsettings.ini file that causes the text to not appear after a clean install. The reason is that by default the file included in this download is set to use the OLD language setting instead of the NEW language setting. There's two ways to fix this:
> 
> 1. Change the skin to any other skin by going to the forth to last option, pressing left or right to invisibly change the skin, press a twice to save and restart. Doing this causes Wood R4 to set the language setting correctly.
> 
> ...



Did that, but the text don't appears...


----------



## D-Trogh (Feb 14, 2011)

My R4iDS is stuck on the "Loading..." screen =/

*Edit:*
Got it working by downloading another version.


----------



## RupeeClock (Feb 14, 2011)

It was always one of my favourite features of the CycloDS, to just hold down a button and have it boot up the last ROM I loaded.
Glad to see Wood R4 has that now!


----------



## dancemonkey (Feb 14, 2011)

Thanks!!! Will this work with DScovered now?

Cheers.


----------



## Alex658 (Feb 14, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> *Core:*
> • autorunWithLastRom support added.



I wonder.. how does this function works? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




What button combination do I have to press?
Any help is welcome...


Other than that, HAH take that to whoever said WoodR4 wasn't coming in a while 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Goes to play translated DragonBallKai Ultimate Butouden*

Thank you YWG


----------



## Pablo3DS (Feb 14, 2011)

Nice , nice but...  
Hmm... the new dragon quest launch today , why not to launch the wood 1.24 after this release?


----------



## pilladoll (Feb 14, 2011)

Maybe that game does'nt need a patch


----------



## Harsky (Feb 14, 2011)

Sorry for asking but anyone know how to get the "autorunlastrom" option working?


----------



## basher11 (Feb 14, 2011)

awesome as always ywg!~


----------



## kineticUk (Feb 14, 2011)

Thanks ywg ...
Also thanks Vanth88, your explanation meant I didn't have to work out for myself why the text had disappeared. Fixed now. 
Great update as usual. You gotta love wood.


----------



## ChaosBoi (Feb 14, 2011)

I was hoping this would come out after DQVI so that way it'll get fixed along with the rest of the games on the list, but oh well. Thanks, and keep up the hard work YWG 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## tyreless (Feb 14, 2011)

thanks ywg - and keep the goblin stories coming aw!

tyreless


----------



## sinan (Feb 14, 2011)

Harsky said:
			
		

> Sorry for asking but anyone know how to get the "autorunlastrom" option working?



add this to the globalsettings.ini file:

autorunWithLastRom = 1


----------



## chyyran (Feb 15, 2011)

Menudo with wood anyone?


----------



## Vanth88 (Feb 15, 2011)

pilladoll said:
			
		

> Did that, but the text don't appears...



Try manually changing the skin to black in the globalsettings.ini file as well as changing the language option to English and it should most likely work. If that still doesn't work then try installing from scratch. I know for a 100% fact using the black skin works with the wood r4 release.

kineticUK: your very welcome


----------



## dhusui (Feb 15, 2011)

Thank You!!!
Plz keep making wood firmwares


----------



## shakirmoledina (Feb 15, 2011)

big list and good update... aw do u take the topic post lines from a book or something? or is it the effect of the ale


----------



## ShadowFyre (Feb 15, 2011)

ron975 said:
			
		

> Menudo with wood anyone?



Sorry about this noob post, but could you go about telling me how to get Menudo to work on the R4 with the latest firmware? I've never downloaded it before. Thanks in advance.


----------



## pilladoll (Feb 15, 2011)

Vanth88 said:
			
		

> pilladoll said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks!


----------



## ShadowtearX (Feb 15, 2011)

*Update:*
New loaders added:


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Wood R4 (.NDS) v1.24
> Wood R4iDSN (.NDS) v1.24
> Wood R4iDS Gold (.NDS) v1.24


_*Download them here:* www.gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=269241_


----------



## Hanketsu7787 (Feb 15, 2011)

AWESOME! BTW does anyone know how to fix the Pokemon Union room glitch and stuff? Mine wont connect.


----------



## rmills (Feb 15, 2011)

Thanks for another great update


----------



## jerbz (Feb 16, 2011)

question do i have to add the autorunlastrom thing onto my globalsettings or should i have one on there already?
using WOODR4


----------



## Zonix (Feb 21, 2011)

Hey guys, does Wood Firmware work on M3 Simply cards? Because of the similarity to the R4?


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Feb 21, 2011)

Zonix said:
			
		

> Hey guys, does Wood Firmware work on M3 Simply cards? Because of the similarity to the R4?


I wouldn't think so, seeing as there is no download link to an M3 Simply version...


----------



## Etalon (Feb 21, 2011)

Zonix said:
			
		

> Hey guys, does Wood Firmware work on M3 Simply cards? Because of the similarity to the R4?



Yes. Use the R4DS version.


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 21, 2011)

Zonix said:
			
		

> Hey guys, does Wood Firmware work on M3 Simply cards? Because of the similarity to the R4?


M3 Simply is just a repackaged R4 and has been proven to work with R4 Wood, just use the R4 version


----------



## Etalon (Feb 21, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> Zonix said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Really..?


----------



## twiztidsinz (Feb 21, 2011)

Etalon said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Catboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really.


----------

